# Bradford-Halifax Tunnel Cycleway Campaign



## mjr (4 Jan 2018)

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...-make-englands-longest-cycle-tunnel-a-reality says that Highways England are about to spend £3.5m vandalising an old railway tunnel rather than spend £4.3m to recycle it into part of the national cycle network. Sustrans reckon it would deliver £37.6m of benefits over 30 years. HE commissioned a report that claimed it would cost £35m to convert it... so even when they tried their worst, they couldn't make a loss and the gap between £4.3m and £35m is surprisingly massive.

Any Yorkshire readers of this part of the campaign or got a view on what's going on there?


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2018)

This has been a slow burn campaign, but is gaining a bit of momentum. There are some challenges, including a very waterlogged Halifax end:http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-26238939







The problem appears to be with the councils: it'll take Calderdale and Bradford working together to get it done. And whilst the Queensbury end is fairly intact there are collapses along the tunnel together with flooding.






I hope they're able to get this done. There's a tunnel near me which was closed for over 50 years and has opened up the greenway between Dewsbury and Wakefield. Critics commented that it would cause trouble; in reality the route is massively used by locals walking / cycling.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2018)

Calderdale Council want no part of it. Two of the local Ward, where it enters Halifax, councillors are activly against it being opened.

The continuation of the route, once within Calderdale will cross three wards. Emerging at Box Hill before crossing the valley to Pellon.

It's the route of the L&YR high level railway that went to St. Pauls.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Jan 2018)

Not heard of this case before but it can/has certainly been done for other tunnels in the past. The big issue will be establishing the true condition of the tunnel and any remedial works required just to make the structure sound before there is even any thought of making it a pleasant and useable route. My suspicion is that the cost will fall somewhere well above the campaigners £4.3m, but inside the worst case projection of £35m (conveniently 10 times the £3.5m, lets just fill it in and forget about it, walk away cost!).
This IS NOT going to be a simple case of installing some drainage, a bit of tarmac and some lighting. The tunnel has got several sites that are structurally severely compromised and this is probably indicative of the tunnels overall condition given the lack of care it has received for the last 6 decades, including being left completely flooded for a number of years. The campaigners ride-through video conveniently skips over the issue of the current condition with a rather fluffy 'won't it be nice' approach.
I can understand the reluctance of local authorities and government bodies to take on the re-opening using the budget facelift method proposed by the Queensbury Tunnel Society. If it was actually possible to re-open the tunnel for that amount it would then rather commit the involved parties to almost unquantifiable future repair costs for a tunnel that appears to be on the edge of structural failure.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2018)

Figure of £3·7 million required to re-open it as a cycleway in June 2017, Deputy Leader of the council(Also Ward councillor).

"It's just not worth it." This from the same person who wants cyclists off the roads as "they're not safe for cyclists".

So many different figures being thrown around on this.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Jan 2018)

Some urbex pics taken in the tunnel 7 years ago: https://www.flickr.com/photos/phill_dvsn/albums/72157600232087942 - judge the condition yourself and remember there are another 7 years of virtually no maintenance to factor in

It would be great to see it open, and it could provide a continuation of the Leeds-Bradford Cycle Super Highway on to Keighley and to Halifax, although it would be a very hilly route and not the most direct - but it would all be away from traffic and a fantastic tourist attraction.

The problem seems to be a lack of will on behalf of the councils (Calderdale seem very anti-cyclist to be honest), the lake at the Halifax end and a report that's already on Whitehall desks saying it's going to fall down and needs closing...despite what the campaigners might say.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Some urbex pics taken in the tunnel 7 years ago: https://www.flickr.com/photos/phill_dvsn/albums/72157600232087942 - judge the condition yourself and remember there are another 7 years of virtually no maintenance to factor in
> 
> It would be great to see it open, and it could provide a continuation of the Leeds-Bradford Cycle Super Highway on to Keighley and to Halifax, although it would be a very hilly route and not the most direct - but it would all be away from traffic and a fantastic tourist attraction.
> 
> The problem seems to be a lack of will on behalf of the councils (Calderdale seem very anti-cyclist to be honest), the lake at the Halifax end and a report that's already on Whitehall desks saying it's going to fall down and needs closing...despite what the campaigners might say.


The Halifax end is on a list of sites for housing developments. 

The Shay Lane route of the railway has been built on in many places. Head on what was the High Level Railway, and you've already got housing at the old brewery site. Whilst the land above Box Hill Tunnel is being sold for redevelopment by the council.

Bradford to Keighley, going out that way, I'd want to stick to the road. Railway used to come out at Ingrow.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Jan 2018)

Update here: 
http://road.cc/content/news/234994-queensbury-tunnel-campaigners-‘close’-cycle-route-deal


----------



## mjr (6 Jan 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Update here:
> http://road.cc/content/news/234994-queensbury-tunnel-campaigners-‘close’-cycle-route-deal


Missing the "to" out of the web address completely changed the meaning! But still fairly good.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> Missing the "to" out of the web address completely changed the meaning! But still fairly good.



I know what you mean!

If they can save the tunnel and sort it out as a cycle route I'd definitely ride it, hills or no hills.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2018)

http://www.forgottenrelics.co.uk/tunnels/gallery/queensbury.html


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jan 2018)

Another update:

http://road.cc/content/news/236083-...s-consider-queensbury-tunnel-bike-route-plans


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2018)

For what it used to be like.
https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/underground-sites/23573-queensbury-tunnel.html#.WmvBQNSLQz9

There is a fair amount of water still entering, via a waterfall on the approach to the Queensbury side


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2018)

http://www.queensburytunnel.org.uk/issues/index.shtml


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Jul 2018)

Another update:

BBC News: 'Risky' Queensbury Tunnel is 'generally stable', say campaigners.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-44901081


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2018)

Calderdale Council Enviroment and Planning Councillors(Collins & Sutherland) have both said that the cost of re-opening & maintaining the route would be too expensive. Earlier this year. As a result they can't see the council backing the scheme.

Meanwhile in the press, Collins is fully supporting it.

The proposed re-opening of Box Hill and the Wheatley Viaduct have been dropped. They are however considering the route from Halifax via Ovenden to Queensbury.


----------



## PMarkey (22 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> They are however considering the route from Halifax via Ovenden to Queensbury.



Would that use Windy Bank Lane


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2018)

PMarkey said:


> Would that use Windy Bank Lane


It crosses at the botttom. You can still see the old bridges, where the road used to cross them 

As for Windy Bank, the two people mentioned would have heart failure just thinking about going up.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2018)

The fishing "lakes", on the Halifax side, are the problem now. They're not allowing all the water entering from the far side to escape.

Work has started on the far end though.
https://www.railengineer.uk/2018/09/03/video-reopening-queensbury-tunnel/

https://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/ne...oot-delay-work-on-queensbury-tunnel-1-9369746


----------



## PMarkey (6 Oct 2018)

If I remember rightly those lakes were made without planning permission possibly sometime in the 90's as I'm pretty sure I can remember the house owner who constructed them mounting a petition locally to contest council demands to drain and make good , I assume it worked as I see it's now a commercial coarse fishing complex even though I can recall the main thrust of the original owners argument was that it would be a nature reserve for the people of Queensbury


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2018)

PMarkey said:


> If I remember rightly those lakes were made without planning permission possibly sometime in the 90's as I'm pretty sure I can remember the house owner who constructed them mounting a petition locally to contest council demands to drain and make good , I assume it worked as I see it's now a commercial coarse fishing complex even though I can recall the main thrust of the original owners argument was that it would be a nature reserve for the people of Queensbury


Deputy Leader of Calderdale Council is backing the plans to keep the "lakes" in place. The Ward councillours have withdrawn from the plans they put forward to extend the route through Box Hill Tunnel & over Box Hill Viaduct, taking you to Pellon.

_"The money just isn't there for such work"_


----------



## PMarkey (7 Oct 2018)

Yet they still throw millions into road widening schemes to get more cars into the town centre  They should look over the hill at Bradford if they want to see what happens when you slavishly pander to the motor car


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2018)

PMarkey said:


> Yet they still throw millions into road widening schemes to get more cars into the town centre  *They should look over the hill at Bradford if they want to see what happens when you slavishly pander to the motor car*


Same Chief Executive responsible, Owen Williams.


----------



## PMarkey (7 Oct 2018)

Oh dear , that probably explains the cinema complex then  and no doubt a shopping centre will be going up on the site of the old library to be served by the new ring road that is probably in the pipeline and all this in the name of bringing life back to the town centre , though it did surprise me when they refurbished the Piece Hall  listed building and European grant perchance ?


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2018)

PMarkey said:


> Oh dear , that probably explains the cinema complex then  and no doubt a shopping centre will be going up on the site of the old library to be served by the new ring road that is probably in the pipeline and all this in the name of bringing life back to the town centre , though it did surprise me when they refurbished the Piece Hall  listed building and European grant perchance ?


Traffic will be leaving town via Charlestown Road, over the flyover. The carpark was sold off, the hotel is up for sale, with only four places open in the Plaza.

The Piece Hall was sold to a private group.

The cycling tsar, American, employed by the council hasn't ridden a bike on-road. And hasn't ridden a bike since she moved over here.

One councillour has an idea of what "bike boxes" are. Fifty have no idea.

The old library and council offices are being converted to a 6th form college, due to open in September. They're running a bit behind.


----------



## PMarkey (13 Oct 2018)

According to Facebook contractors (AMCO-Giffen) have started preparations for back filling the tunnel even though no consent has been given on the planning application for abandonment .


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2018)

From Friday 12th October.
https://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/ne...rn-in-their-graves-if-it-was-closed-1-9394134

http://www.queensburytunnel.org.uk/


----------



## PMarkey (14 Oct 2018)

> AMCO-Giffen started work in the tunnel on Monday 1st October in advance of that consent. They are undertaking the installation of steel strengthening arches (known as RamArch) below several shafts. These are extensive works, expected to take around ten weeks and with an estimated value of £550,000. The arches are being installed on the presumption of planning consent being granted for abandonment (they would not be installed otherwise) and will remain in place throughout the full programme of future works, should they go ahead. The arches cannot be removed after the tunnel has been infilled and can therefore be regarded as an integral part of the permanent abandonment scheme



Hmmmmm on the one hand it says the RamArch is being installed "on the presumption of planning consent being granted for abandonment" and claims they would not be installed otherwise and on the other hand it says that they will stay in place "throughout the full program of future works should they go ahead" ?


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2018)

Bradford council were unaware of any planned backfilling, when I spoke with them today.

The tunnel seems to have become well talked about today.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Jan 2019)

Another update:

Halifax Evening Courier: No end in sight over Queensbury Tunnel row.
https://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/news/no-end-in-sight-over-queensbury-tunnel-row-1-9537319


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Another update:
> 
> Halifax Evening Courier: No end in sight over Queensbury Tunnel row.
> https://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/news/no-end-in-sight-over-queensbury-tunnel-row-1-9537319


Flooded due to the other council involved giving permission for a private fishing club to build on one side.

Ward councillours are against the idea as well. The six ward councillours have decided to turn against their idea of reopening Box Hill Tunnel & viaduct as well.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Jan 2019)

Another update, related to the flooding issue above:

Bradford Telegraph and Argus: Queensbury Tunnel campaigners concerned over potential stream pollution.
https://www.thetelegraphandargus.co...rs-concerned-over-potential-stream-pollution/


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2019)

Clear the drains on the Queensbury end and the water should follow the route that was put in place when the tunnel was built.

The drain, as it is at present, running through the tunnel was put in place at a later date.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Jan 2019)

Support, but unsurprisingly no money:

Bradford Telegraph and Argus: Council supports Queensbury cycle-tunnel plans, but say funding is needed to make it a reality.
https://www.thetelegraphandargus.co...t-say-funding-is-needed-to-make-it-a-reality/


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Feb 2019)

Another update:

Queensbury Tunnel cycleway between Halifax and Bradford could attract 'international' interest.
https://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/ne...ould-attract-international-interest-1-9578007

If this really can be done for the cost quoted, which would apparently cover the next 30 years, then it seems like a bargain.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Apr 2019)

Another update, support from three local MPs

Bradford Telegraph and Argus: MPs back Queensbury Tunnel rescue.
https://www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk/news/17555133.mps-back-queensbury-tunnel-rescue/


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Another update, support from three local MPs
> 
> Bradford Telegraph and Argus: MPs back Queensbury Tunnel rescue.
> https://www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk/news/17555133.mps-back-queensbury-tunnel-rescue/


Neighbouring MP, where it comes out, is in favour of it being closed.


----------



## Starchivore (7 Apr 2019)

I cycle commute Halifax to Bradford and a tunnel to miss some of the road would be great, it's not the nicest of routes


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2019)

There are a few downsides to this.
1. The school near the entrance on the Halifax side.
2. Planned relocation of the main council recycling site. Off the approach road to the tunnel. As long as the planned reopening is on the cards, the recycling centre can't be relocated. Current site is up for sale.
3. You have to, at some point, either travel or cross the A629. Not a quiet road at any time of day.


----------



## PMarkey (7 Apr 2019)

I commute on the A629 twice a day and it's not to bad apart from the climb up the dual carriageway from Shroggs Road as I always seem to get close passes on that section which I'm pretty sure are punishment passes as dual carriageway means Motorway obviously  plus a 40mph limit means 50-60mph for some reason yet the section down from the Orange Street roundabout and everyone sticks to the limit and gives me plenty of room ?

Paul


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jun 2019)

Another update - it seems that official permission to close the tunnel has now been applied for.

Bradford Telegraph and Argus: Objections to Queensbury Tunnel closure plan flood in.
https://www.thetelegraphandargus.co...s-to-queensbury-tunnel-closure-plan-flood-in/


----------



## Starchivore (8 Jun 2019)

I'm going to make my objection now- this would be so shortsighted and a massive F You to plans for cycling and Co2 reduction.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2019)

Filling it in may actually be illegal. Meaning Bradford Council will be breaking the law closing it off this way.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Jun 2019)

Yet another update, albeit a positive sounding one:

Bradford Telegraph and Argus: Queensbury Tunnel would be the 'jewel' in a multi-million pound Bradford to Halifax Greenway, campaigners say.
https://www.thetelegraphandargus.co...bradford-to-halifax-greenway-campaigners-say/


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2019)

Pity that Councillor Scullion, Calderdae, says one thing at council meetings and another in the press.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Jun 2019)

And from Cycling UK:

cyclinguk.org: Don't close the door on Queensbury Tunnel.
https://www.cyclinguk.org/blog/dont-close-door-queensbury-tunnel


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Filling it in may actually be illegal. Meaning Bradford Council will be breaking the law closing it off this way.


It'a GNR bylaw, which would take an act of parliment to overturn, to allow the tunnel to be blocked permantly


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Neighbouring MP, where it comes out, is in favour of it being closed.


She's changed her public view in recent weeks, and is now supporting it.

Going so far as to appear at a public consultation on it.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2019)

They've raised the "line" into the tunnel, above the level of the drain on the left-hand side. As well as clearing the drain itself.

A temporary surface is in place for vehicles working on site. A wooden cross now stands on the left, just short of the tunnel entrance. Dedicated to the 10 men who lost their lives building the tunnel Highways England now want to close.










A view of what they've done so far/doing on inside.




Not quite certain where the system is drawing the air in. It's blowing it out just above the entrance.


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Jul 2019)

Another interesting update:

Bradford Telegraph and Argus: Defiant landowner vows to block Queensbury Tunnel closure.
https://www.thetelegraphandargus.co...ndowner-vows-block-queensbury-tunnel-closure/


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Another interesting update:
> 
> Bradford Telegraph and Argus: Defiant landowner vows to block Queensbury Tunnel closure.
> https://www.thetelegraphandargus.co...ndowner-vows-block-queensbury-tunnel-closure/


Something not quite right there. The owner of the pond at the Holmfield/North end wants it closing up. If he's not the owner of the pond, who is?


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Sep 2019)

The campaign now has the support of the Victorian Society:

The Guardian: Crumbling Yorkshire rail tunnel could form part of new cycle route.
https://www.theguardian.com/culture...ury-tunnel-could-form-part-of-new-cycle-route


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Sep 2019)

Halifax Courier: *Queensbury Tunnel in Yorkshire named as one of the Top 10 Most Endangered Buildings*.
https://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/ne...he-top-10-most-endangered-buildings-1-9999592


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Oct 2019)

More shenanigans at the tunnel:

Bradford Telegraph and Argus: Work scaled down at historic Queensbury Tunnel due to flooding caused by 'deliberate diversion' of water.
https://www.thetelegraphandargus.co...e-flooding-caused-deliberate-diversion-water/


----------



## Tizme (15 Oct 2019)

Perhaps the councillors and Highways England should take a trip to Bath and have a look at the Two tunnels Circuit:
https://www.sustrans.org.uk/find-a-route-on-the-national-cycle-network/bath-two-tunnels-circuit/

And in particular the Combe Down Tunnel:
"The Combe Down Tunnel, at an impressive 1,672 metres, is just over one mile and is the UK's longest cycling and walking tunnel. Travelling through the Combe Down Tunnel for the first time is an incredible experience, heightened by the extraordinary audio-visual installation, ‘Passage’ by United Visual Artists. A Portrait Bench sits at the entrance of the Devonshire Tunnel. "

I have been through it several times and it really is a lovely tunnel, filled with music. I would imagine the Tea Shop and Pub on the route do a great trade from the number of people walking and cycling the route. It would be so short-sighted if the B-H Tunnel was blocked up.

Apologies if this has already been mentioned, it is quite a while since I started reading this thread and didn't want to wade through it all again.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2019)

Sustrans, the two local councils and a number of councillors don't want the tunnel reopened, but can't afford to say that for themselves.

And at present, it would take an act of parliment to overturn the act giving permission to actually create the tunnel. GNR would have to be involved in any closure talks.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Oct 2019)

Yet more carryings on down at t'tunnel:

Halifax Courier: Fears over Queensbury tunnel collapse as Highways England start emergency repairs.
https://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/ne...ys-england-start-emergency-repairs-1-10060686

It's almost like they don't want it reopened under any circumstances...


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2019)

I'm still trying to work out where those two air ducts, visible in the earlier pictures posted, are/were drawing air from. They're not part of the origional tunnel, too close to the station end for that.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Oct 2019)

Bradford Telegraph and Argus: Don't abandon this wonderful piece of engineering to the flood waters.
https://www.thetelegraphandargus.co...don-wonderful-piece-engineering-flood-waters/


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Oct 2019)

And from the BBC, who appear much less challenging of the "official" line...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/uk-england-leeds-50139370


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Oct 2019)

The plot thickens....

Halifax Courier: Transport Secretary urged to intervene over Queensbury Tunnel row.
https://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/ne...tervene-over-queensbury-tunnel-row-1-10074036


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2019)

Will the Act of Parliment, required for closure, now be sought?

GNR has to be involved in any/all talks on it's closure.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2019)

Has there been a collapse, or if natural will it now put an end to it.

Earthquake/seismic event recorded yesterday less than half a mile away.


----------



## PMarkey (9 Nov 2019)

Nothing mentioned locally or felt as the tunnel is only 700 odd feet away from my house


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2019)

PMarkey said:


> Nothing mentioned locally or felt as the tunnel is only 700 odd feet away from my house


How far from Shibden Head, roughly?

Old mine workings were blamed for a previous one.


----------



## PMarkey (10 Nov 2019)

According to Google maps I'm a mile away from the epicentre as the crow flies though the top of Shibden head is just down the road from me . Old mine workings is a possibility I suppose though not sure if there are any that side of the valley , there are a couple of abandoned stone quarries that side if memory serves me .


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2019)

Wonder if this latest incident will be the one that gets the project stopped.


----------



## PMarkey (10 Nov 2019)

Hard to tell really as the event appears to have gone unnoticed locally (on Farcebook at least)


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wonder if this latest incident will be the one that gets the project stopped.



Well, they certainly seem set on finding some reason, don't they?


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Well, they certainly seem set on finding some reason, don't they?


With what's due next month, and a marginal seat, Lynch may be willing to listen to those in the area on this.

Council on this side are trying, not too hard, to be seen as cycling proactive so she may be able to apply some pressure to them, on access.


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Apr 2020)

A good time to fill in a tunnel?

Bradford Telegraph and Argus: Queensbury Tunnel Society claim 'non-essential' work is being carried out - despite lockdown.
https://www.thetelegraphandargus.co...on-essential-work-carried---despite-lockdown/


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2020)

There's summat odd going on in there.

Up today and got moved on by two who came out. One of whom stayed out watching me as I made my way back. He was on the radio the whole time.

They've damaged the tunnel entrance and have CCTV installed on the outside. Impossible to read the signage for the CCTV, making it's use illegal


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Apr 2020)

Another update....

Halifax Courier: Campaign group questions resumption of work at Queensbury Tunnel.
https://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/ne...ons-resumption-work-queensbury-tunnel-2552151


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> Another update....
> 
> Halifax Courier: Campaign group questions resumption of work at Queensbury Tunnel.
> https://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/ne...ons-resumption-work-queensbury-tunnel-2552151


If work only resumed yesterday, who was in there last week?


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> If work only resumed yesterday, who was in there last week?


Maybe they've been under lockdown in there..?


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

If you go to the Queensbury Tunnel website, you'll see that others have mentioned the CCTV signs and smoke coming out. No mention of work going on at present though. Or those inside leading anyone away from the tunnel entrance.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2020)

Being watched by the figure in orange, as I was walking away. Radio in their right hand. "Followed" back as far as the information board on the right.

You can make out the smoke, that others have reported on the right-hand side.




Note the smoke coming out of the newer, small bore, piping on the right. Which means the large, metal duct isn't for taking contaminated air out. If it were for taking air in, it'd be facing downwards


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2020)

An attempt made today to smash the camera, whilst taking a picture at the base of the door. They've covered the hole for the lock over, and the gap between the doors, from the inside. Which I'm sure will be in breach of health and safety regulations. It being the only exit, in an emergency.

They do not want folk seeing what they're up to. Question is what don't they want folk to know.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> An attempt made today to smash the camera, whilst taking a picture at the base of the door. They've covered the hole for the lock over, and the gap between the doors, from the inside. Which I'm sure will be in breach of health and safety regulations. It being the only exit, in an emergency.
> 
> They do not want folk seeing what they're up to. Question is what don't they want folk to know.



It sounds like you might want to think about talking to someone at the Courier?


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> It sounds like you might want to think about talking to someone at the Courier?


Highways England and Bradford Council.
Went up the banking to the right of the entrance, to get a view over the doors and everyone moved out of sight inside.

Only got the one picture, I'll post it later, if it's worth it.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2020)

Not a lot it seems, generators to the right, with portacabins up near the car, YH19 DLW. Not visible when looking over the doors though.





The plan was to take one looking down the tunnel, as above, followed by one to either side. The foot to the gap stopped those being taken. Wary of the door being opened suddenly.


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2020)

Talking to two at the tunnel entrance this afternoon. Highways England Historic Railways? workers is what they said they were. 2,500 tons of infill hardcore was used to block the tunnel from shaft two last September, rendering the tunnel impassible now.

They are now infilling ready for leaving it blocked. Whilst there, a cement mixer, third one of the day left the tunnel. Company has a small depot on the side of the approach/exit at Bradford Interchange. Work is going on round the clock, to close the tunnel, before leaving. They, "Historic Railways" have no plans on working through to the Halifax side. Blaming the two councils for "not putting the money on the table" for the work.

They've been as far as shaft five, working, and are now working back to the station. Shaft Three, hit by lightning, which seems to have given water an easy route into the tunnel. Which is another reason they are working from Shaft Two backwards.

To me, that sounds as though that's the end of things. IF the hardcore was poured down Shaft Two, any work to reopen the tunnel would mean this material would have only one way to go, down. Do that and the shaft becomes unstable again.

Unable to locate a Historic Railways, but there is a Heritage Railway Trust. However that's not them.

The Fish Hall in Bradford wasn't as fishy smelling as this. Tempted to ask who owned the vehicle parked inside last time, but thought it safer not to.


"Work is going on round the close the tunnel, before leaving."
*Corrected to read*
Work is going on round the clock, to close the tunnel, before leaving.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Talking to two at the tunnel entrance this afternoon. Highways England Historic Railways? workers is what they said they were. 2,500 tons of infill hardcore was used to block the tunnel from shaft two last September, rendering the tunnel impassible now.
> 
> They are now infilling ready for leaving it blocked. Whilst there, a cement mixer, third one of the day left the tunnel. Company has a small depot on the side of the approach/exit at Bradford Interchange. Work is going on round the close the tunnel, before leaving. They, "Historic Railways" have no plans on working through to the Halifax side. Blaming the two councils for "not putting the money on the table" for the work.
> 
> ...



It does sound like they're putting it beyond ever reopening, doesn't it?

It's good time to bury bad news.

Still, it makes a change from a mysterious late night fire, as usually befits historic structures...


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2020)

This is Highways England, who didn't pay the bill for the water pump, endorsing the current work.

_"But at the end of September, as contractors carried out a close inspection of an air shaft, water started to enter the tunnel at an "unprecedented volume and speed" forcing them to abandon equipment and move to a safe area.

Highways England said the air shaft would now be filled in from above to prevent it from collapsing."_

Shaft Three is where the water was/is coming in, since September last year. Shaft Two is the one they filled in.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-50139370

Does seem as though they want it closing, and forgotten about. Also seems that forgetting to pay for the pump may not have been accidental after all. That or Highways England haven't heard of Direct Debits.


----------



## mjr (15 May 2020)

Sounds like there's now nothing to lose by filing a few whatdotheyknow.com requests to discover what reports each actor has. Sounds like vandalism by people who spend big on motoring and not healthy travel.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Aug 2020)

Another update and more allegations of shenanigans:

https://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/ne...tunnel-developments-beyond-ridiculous-2932221


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> Another update and more allegations of shenanigans:
> 
> https://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/ne...tunnel-developments-beyond-ridiculous-2932221


They've the 2,500 tons of hardcore infill to remove if they want to re-open it.

They've abandoned it from shaft two backwards. That was said before the dates in the piece linked.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

Seems more is being spent on talking about what to do, than actually doing something.

https://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/ne...bury-tunnel-receives-7000th-objection-2934819


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

Pinching the picture posted by @DCLane to illustrate something that was said to me by one of the "Highways England Historic Railway" workers earlier this year.

_"The tunnel crosses under the road, before running under Tesco's"_.
It didn't sound right then, different direction, clearly visible on the map I've "borrowed".





Tesco's is on the opposite side of the Brighouse to Denholmegate Road to Black Dyke Mill. The tunnel doesn't pass under the A647.

Nothing heard back from Highways England or Bradford Council, to date.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2020)

There seems to be a bit of confusion as to what should be done.

https://yorkshiretimes.co.uk/article/Tunnel-Group-Condemns-Disjointed-Government


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2020)

@uphillstruggler, there's a bit more on the work here.

Work is still ongoing to close the tunnel. Currently blocked entirely from shaft two.


----------



## uphillstruggler (10 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> @uphillstruggler, there's a bit more on the work here.
> 
> Work is still ongoing to close the tunnel. Currently blocked entirely from shaft two.



wasn’t this one of those ridiculous situations where it would be more costly to shut it than renovate it?

I suppose it depends on which firm backs the local councillor in the end


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> wasn’t this one of those ridiculous situations where it would be more costly to shut it than renovate it?
> 
> I suppose it depends on which firm backs the local councillor in the end


From what I know, all three local councillors(Queensbury) are for it reopening. But, it's highways England that are choosing the contractors and suppliers.

As said earlier in the thread, tunnel has now been blocked from shaft two. Shaft three being the one that was reported as damaged by a lightning strike. Flooded at the opposite end due to non-payment of an electric bill for the water pump.

Personal feeling is that there's something not being said whilst work continues.


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Oct 2021)

The spending of our taxes apparently knows no bounds: 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m0010chq/look-north-yorkshire-lunchtime-news-05102021


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Oct 2021)

Seems odd that Highways England 'owns' the tunnel- apologies I've not had time to read the whole thread but as with Canal and River Trust works if local groups were to start a crowd-funding campaign then there are people all over the world who would;d get behind it... just needs a push. Highways England would be pleased to off-load the responsibility I'm sure.

Not sure who owns the similar Monsal Trail and tunnels but the Queensbury site would attract similar public interest if it was carefully marketed.


----------



## T4tomo (5 Oct 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Not sure who owns the similar Monsal Trail and tunnels but the Queensbury site would attract similar public interest if it was carefully marketed.


peak district national park authority - still effectively the government, but a different bit / budget
the Monsal trail, and nearby Tissington, Manifold and High peak trails are all excellent and a massive asset to the area.


----------



## mjr (5 Oct 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Seems odd that Highways England 'owns' the tunnel- [...]


I believe that any bits still held by British Railways Board Residual in 2013 that could not be passed to national park authorities or councils or other public bodies were forced into Highways England so that BR could finally be closed down. Anything with "development potential" was passed to London and Continental Railways, including some sites in Manchester, Birmingham and London.

Many of us doubted that what was then effectively an agency for motorways and quasimotorways could be trusted with historic railway routes. The ongoing vandalism of many of them, including this one, suggests we were correct. Another legacy from Cameron and O'Donnell! 

And of course, doubly ironic with Great British Rail starting up, which would be a better manager for this.


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Oct 2021)

mjr said:


> I believe that any bits still held by British Railways Board Residual in 2013 that could not be passed to national park authorities or councils or other public bodies were forced into Highways England so that BR could finally be closed down. Anything with "development potential" was passed to London and Continental Railways, including some sites in Manchester, Birmingham and London.
> 
> Many of us doubted that what was then effectively an agency for motorways and quasimotorways could be trusted with historic railway routes. The ongoing vandalism of many of them, including this one, suggests we were correct. Another legacy from Cameron and O'Donnell!
> 
> And of course, doubly ironic with Great British Rail starting up, which would be a better manager for this.


Can the lobbying be increased with national heritage trail groups/ Tourist Board to get the tunnel transferred?


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2021)

mjr said:


> I believe that any bits still held by British Railways Board Residual in 2013 that could not be passed to national park authorities or councils or other public bodies were forced into Highways England so that BR could finally be closed down. Anything with "development potential" was passed to London and Continental Railways, including some sites in Manchester, Birmingham and London.
> 
> Many of us doubted that what was then effectively an agency for motorways and quasimotorways could be trusted with historic railway routes. The ongoing vandalism of many of them, including this one, suggests we were correct. Another legacy from Cameron and O'Donnell!
> 
> And of course, doubly ironic with Great British Rail starting up, which would be a better manager for this.


Access to the tunnel is owned by a local landowner. Who has already legally blocked motor vehicle access to what was Queensbury Station.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Can the lobbying be increased with national heritage trail groups/ Tourist Board to get the tunnel transferred?


One of the councils, Calderdale, isn't keen on having it reopened. Despite having had a route from the exit* on the Calderdale end drawn up.

*The exit is still in Bradford, but less than 50 yards from the borough boundary.


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Oct 2021)

Mind you- the Tyne Pedestrian tunnel is a lonely place on your own- imagine doing that one on your own!


----------



## mjr (5 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Access to the tunnel is owned by a local landowner. Who has already legally blocked motor vehicle access to what was Queensbury Station.


Nothing is insurmountable if governments were willing to use compulsory purchase powers to create important cycleways. Alas, for now, that power is used for motorways and not cycleways.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2021)

mjr said:


> Nothing is insurmountable if governments were willing to use compulsory purchase powers to create important cycleways. Alas, for now, that power is used for motorways and not cycleways.


Landowner didn't agree with what they were doing in filling in the tunnel. He's also the landowner of the route going North out of the station.


----------



## T4tomo (5 Oct 2021)

It's also a very long and deep tunnel and was prone to water ingress down the air vents when operating as a railway tunnel, and icicle build up and detachment in winter so nothing is straightforward. That said the actions of the DoT have been shocking. They should never be made in charge of these historical assets.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2021)

Shaft 3 was struck, and damaged by lightning. Allowing water into the tunnel from Queensbury, above. The original drain down from the tunnel requires clearing and cleaning. Water would then be flowing away from the tunnel, much as it did before.

The big problem now is that the tunnel has been filled in from shaft two. Some 20,000 tons of hardcore was pored down this shaft. Tunnel is effectively blocked from shaft two, which is closer to the northern end of the tunnel.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2022)

PHOTOGRAPHS have emerged showing the extent of controversial works in Queensbury Tunnel which campaigners want to reopen as an active travel route.
https://www.thetelegraphandargus.co...rs-hit-controversial-queensbury-tunnel-works/






The Colliery Arches


----------



## sheddy (8 Mar 2022)

Off topic, but the Rhondda Tunnel group have shown how it could be done.
https://www.rhonddatunnelsociety.co.uk


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2022)

sheddy said:


> Off topic, but the Rhondda Tunnel group have shown how it could be done.
> https://www.rhonddatunnelsociety.co.uk


It could, but the current mess has come about because a £49 bill for a water pump went unpaid. On the western end of the Queensbury Tunnel, they allowed it to be flooded for fishing.

From Shaft Four onwards, the tunnel slopes towards Calderdale, and a council ward where the ward councillors are not prepared to back the project. Shaft Two was filled in due to a lightning strike damaging it. Shaft Three is the one that was actually hit, many years ago, but Shaft Two was easier reach. 

No attempt was made to divert the water entering at the Queensbury end, back down the narrow channel built for this purpose. Less than a foot deep and of a similar width. It fed into a natural watercourse on the opposite side.

Any attempt to reopen the tunnel now is going to have all the infill material removed, from below in the tunnel.

A boundary review, under way, might just see the whole tunnel and approaches fall under one constituency. Not the two it does at present.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 May 2022)

From the Queensbury Tunnel Facebook group:

You’ll be aware that National Highways’ retrospective planning application to retain the infill at Great Musgrave bridge in Cumbria is now being considered.

What the state-owned roads company committed here was an act of vandalism under the pretence of protecting public safety. Sound familiar? They claimed that this masonry arch structure - with significant reserves of strength - might “fail” and “collapse” despite inspection reports demonstrating that it was in generally good condition. This was a distortion of reality, intended to drive through a destructive scheme shattering the aspirations of the Eden Valley and Stainmore railways who intend to unite by relaying the line below the structure.

Consultation on the planning application officially ends on Wednesday. If you haven’t already done so, please OBJECT. It takes two minutes and can be done online via Eden District Council’s planning portal…

https://tiny.cc/GreatMusgrave

Guidance on local and national policies you might want to quote is available here…

http://thehregroup.org/structures/greatmusgrave


----------

